

Asus passed another test - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/09/20/asusPassedAnotherTest.html

======
paulgb
Out of curiosity, has anyone tried coding on a netbook? I'd imagine it would
be hard to use a whole IDE, but how about vim or emacs?

~~~
notauser
My 1000/Linux can run Eclipse, but it only runs well when in high performance
mode which shaves the battery life significantly.

Even the most ludicrous text editor you can think of should be fine. It wasn't
that long ago that a 1.6ghz machine with 1gb of ram was top of the range.

------
albertcardona
Same for linux: for the first time in my life, a non-geek opened the computer
box, switched on, setup the wireless and connected to me via skype in a matter
of minutes, while chatting on the phone about other matters. [edit: with
video, and voip without headset and free of voice speaker to microphone
coupling]

With the eee, desktop linux for everyone is a fact.

[And 7 hours of battery--they claim 8, but 7 is also great.]

~~~
bootload
_"... With the eee, desktop linux for everyone is a fact. ..."_

It is but with a bit of a tweak.

In Aus the eeePc and other Netbooks ~
<http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157607402416589/> are really
disrupting the notebook market. The prices are dropping from $1200 to $275 for
the lowest spec machine ~
[http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2835213922/in/set-72157607...](http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2835213922/in/set-72157607402416589/)
But as the new models are trickling into the market 2 things are happening:

\- MS is subsidising the cost making the XP versions of the 901 upwards from
AUD50 to AUD80 cheaper than the Xandros supplied machines

\- Asus is not releasing many Linux powered machines and the demand is high

This is causing a lot of angst for linux users who don't want to purchase MS
products. But yesterday I saw a good story at the Software Freedom day in
Melbourne ~ <http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/sets/72157607387630079/> where
a Ausus 901 was hacked to support Ubuntu with pretty much full hardware
support ~
[http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2872451270/in/set-72157607...](http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/2872451270/in/set-72157607402416589/)

~~~
albertcardona
Our eee came with xandros installed and in full working order.

Nice pictures on flickr, thanks for sharing.

~~~
bootload
_"... Our eee came with xandros installed and in full working order ..."_

Which version? 901, 1000?

~~~
albertcardona
1000 SSD 40 Gb

~~~
bootload
_"... 1000 SSD 40 Gb ..."_

this one ...
[http://www.trustedreviews.com/notebooks/review/2008/07/10/As...](http://www.trustedreviews.com/notebooks/review/2008/07/10/Asus-
Eee-PC-1000-40GB-SSD-Linux-Edition/p1)

 _"... Ahh with the HD. Nice, more power usage but you don't have as much
problem with solid state storage & swap disk writes. ..."_

What I though might be wrong. Says here it's flash disk ~
[http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/1107149-ssd-2-5-sata-40gb-s...](http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/1107149-ssd-2-5-sata-40gb-
sdscb-040g-000000.html) so does that mean you have probs with swap-disk?

~~~
albertcardona
A 'top' reveals there is no swap to speak of:

Mem: 1028172k total, 588652k used, 439520k free, 46080k buffers Swap: 0k
total, 0k used, 0k free, 354084k cached

Is that what you mean?

~~~
bootload
_"... A 'top' reveals there is no swap to speak of: ... Is that what you mean?
..."_

Yes. This is with the Lin version so I wonder what they (Ausus) are doing not
requiring a swap. It makes me think I'll have to look harder at the Ubuntu eee
version to see if they swap if I get a eeepc.

